
Platpick – B2B marketplace for outsource services - Platpick
https://platpick.com/
======
Platpick
PlatPick is a B2B platform that serves as an open and transparent marketplace
for outsource services.

We have created a platform enabling users to outsource their IT projects to
verified reliable and dependable contractors. It’s user-friendly, your project
completion and payments security are guaranteed. And you do it in a language
of your choice!

